
Tough times in Silicon Valley, but some hiring - nickb
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/11/22/BUIA148QBL.DTL
======
timcederman
Trovix is also looking for a few good engineers, in particular a search
hacker. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=355208>

------
grag
Playlist.com is hiring for a bunch of positions. If anyone is interested feel
free to send me an email.

~~~
fallentimes
This is why I love HN. There's always certain niche industries and companies
hiring even in a recession.

------
vaksel
just because there are job listings, doesn't mean there are actual vacancies.
Way too often companies have job listings just in case, so that they don't
miss a top of the line candidate.

So you can have a company, which just laid off 40% of its work force, with
dozens of job listings up for grabs.

Also you have to keep in mind, that even if there is a job there, the
competition is that much worse now.

------
LukeG
Close to 1000 startup jobs on Startuply right now, and almost half of them are
in SF/Silicon Valley.

<http://www.startuply.com>

